# HUGE mules!



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Belgian Mules


Could you imagine riding a 18hh mule?! These guys are beautiful...but massive. I think I'm in love


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

arent they pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow. Huge, but so adorable!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

So cool! I want one!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

We have one . His name is Jack, he is enormous and the sweetest thing ever. He head (with ears) is *over *3 feet long and he's 34 years old. You'd never know he was so old, he acts like he's twelve. We ride him on trail rides, in town, everywhere- he goes to Benson Mule Days every year!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have one too. His name is Tiny and he is one part of a team that my dad had for many years. About 2 years ago, Buster (his mate) had to be put down due to arthritis but Tiny is still going strong. He is a smaller size for the breed, only about 17 hh but Buster was about 18.2. Very smart and very sweet. This coming from a woman who is really not a big fan of mules. LOL


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

<----- i preffer my belgian X qh . . . hes much cuter


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

we had a draft mule when I was growing up. She loved beer.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

soo cute ... and huge ... they seem like gentle giants =]


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

We tried to find a mammoth before we got the last two horses, but too much money and too hard to find in Northern Ontario... I'd love a pair!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My boss has a team of them. Bill and Bob, they are pretty cute!


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish I had one too, and the little donkey as well!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Awwww.... they have such gentle, puppy-dog faces!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I have one too. His name is Tiny and he is one part of a team that my dad had for many years. About 2 years ago, Buster (his mate) had to be put down due to arthritis but Tiny is still going strong. He is a smaller size for the breed, only about 17 hh but Buster was about 18.2. Very smart and very sweet. This coming from a woman who is really not a big fan of mules. LOL


Awww... that picture was adorable!! He looks more horse than mule!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, he acts more like a horse too. Not stubborn the way most mules are. He has been around the place nearly my whole life. I used to drive them when I was little but he has been retired for several years. I love walking out into the pasture and just standing with my head on his shoulder. Such a sweetie.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Awesome! 
My boyfriend is in forestry and when he's out he wants to work for a while then start his own business. He said I can do some of the logging with horses if the landowner prefers that type so we've been looking around at some drafts and mules. These would be perfect!


----------

